

Barclays provide visual coding environment for kids - thorin
http://barclayscodeplayground.co.uk/

======
nailer
I clicked on the dinosaur, learnt that some things are strings and some things
are true/false, and that I could change these values to change how the
dinosaur dances. Seems legit.

